

Mistakes in Typography Grate the Purists - spicyj
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/16/arts/16iht-design16.html

======
balding_n_tired
To think what presbyopia has done for my quality of life!

A couple of years ago somebody in the neighborhood book club inflicted on us
an historical novel, Oprah-endorsed. One of the anachronisms was pages
purporting to be from backwoods late 19th Century newspapers and set in sans-
serif faces--for all the world like 1970s phototype.

